# Window Replacement



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

My 1970 Tempest is missing the left rear window. Anyone know where I can find one of these besides a junkyard?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was able to pick up a few missing parts from e-bay. If you can't find one right now, keep checking back as new parts are added every day.
Is yours tinted? Or clear?


----------



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine are clear. Yea i thought about ebay, I was just wondering if there was a more reliable source out there. Thanks.

Comic


----------



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Found this site for replacement glass. 

Classic Auto Glass and Classic Truck Glass

Looks like they might have what I need. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, the prices don't seem to steep either.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

not to derail but THANK YOU comicazi!! been needing a link like that adn wasn't willing to pay the several hundred bucks most places want. 115 for my driver's quarter window. w00t!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres one on ebay 70 71 72 GTO LEMANS REAR 1/4 WINDOW GLASS CLEAR USED LH : eBay Motors (item 250563545751 end time Apr-14-10 11:26:43 PDT)


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ah but crusty, that looks to be a hard top window :willy:


----------



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, quick question then. What is the difference between a Hardtop and a Coupe?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A hard top the opening on the sides are all open when the side windows are rolled down. A Coupe has the pillors or frame work around the side windows.
Mine is a hardtop, here is a picture of a sport coupe.
Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car - Red 1965 GTO Pillar/Post


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> not to derail but THANK YOU comicazi!! been needing a link like that adn wasn't willing to pay the several hundred bucks most places want. 115 for my driver's quarter window. w00t!


I don't know why I didn't think of these guys sooner for you........I just bought all the rear half sheetmetal from them. Anyway....$99 for a left quarter glass. Ask for Denny and tell him "GTO Mitch" sent ya, He might give a you little break on it...:cheers
Auto City Classic - 1-800-828-2212


----------

